# Identify spider please



## GG11390 (Apr 29, 2011)

I found this spider near a rocky beach at night. it was fairly large at about 2.5-3cm.


----------



## GG11390 (Apr 29, 2011)

These are pictures taken


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm guessing it was found in Malta. It's a mature male _Nemesia_ sp. (Nemesiidae), and the only mygalomorph in Malta is _ Nemesia arboricola_ (an endemic species of yours).


----------



## GG11390 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the information, it really looked like a young tarantula. I found a trapdoor spider afterwards in Malta also, and it did not look anything like this, as you can see from the pictures. Could this last one be a purseweb spider?


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Apr 29, 2011)

That is most probably the female of the same species, as it's definitely a Nemesiidae (fovea recurved).


----------



## Zoltan (Apr 29, 2011)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> I'm guessing it was found in Malta. It's a mature male _Nemesia_ sp. (Nemesiidae), and the only mygalomorph in Malta is _ Nemesia arboricola_ (an endemic species of yours).


_N. macrocephala_ is also a nemesiid that's found in Malta, according to Platnick. Remember that _N. arboricola_ is supposedly arboreal, but I guess it's possible they also make burrows in the ground. And there's always the chance that it's a species previously not known from there or that it's undescribed.  A definite ID is not possible from those pictures IMO.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Apr 30, 2011)

Agree with you there. Indeed, most of the times, you cant ID from photos, but for the sake of forums you gotta say some names . What is sure, IMO, is that it's a Nemesiidae.
Didnt know about that second species. My bad i only checked the European Checklist, and not the more reliable Spider Catalog .
I got to say the name (_N. arboricola_) got me thinking, but you can never really be too sure about the ecological validity of latin names. It also looks like to be a poorly studied species.
I guess the conclusion is Nemesiidae, most probably _Nemesia_ sp.


----------



## GG11390 (May 2, 2011)

thanks a lot for the info! would these 2 pictures help? I really cannot think these are the male and female of the same species...


----------



## Zoltan (May 4, 2011)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> I got to say the name (_N. arboricola_) got me thinking, but you can never really be too sure about the ecological validity of latin names.


In this case, the description seems convincing enough and suggests that more than one specimen was observed:

"The most remarkable feature connected with it, however, is the habit of constructing its dwelling on the trunks of trees instead of burrowing in the ground like the species of the genus hitherto discovered. The nest much resembles that of _Moggridgea_ and other allied genera. It consists of a subcylindrical silk tube, stiffened and concealed with chips of bark and other debris. The largest measures 52 millim. in length and 15 in width. The shape of the tube, however, is not constant. The door is fairly thick and strong, somewhat bevelled towards the margin, and fits into the orifice when closed. One of the nests contained the carcase of a fly and the leg of a bee belonging, as I learn from Col. Bingham, to a male of the genus _Anthophora_."



GG11390 said:


> I really cannot think these are the male and female of the same species...


It's not outside the realm of possibility, mature males and females of the same species can look quite different.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (May 4, 2011)

Well that sounds pretty convincing. I guess either its not strictly arboreal, or it is and these specimens (at least the female) are possibly _N. macrocephala_ (or another species, who knows). Got access to the description of the latter species?


----------



## Zoltan (May 5, 2011)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> Got access to the description of the latter species?


_N. arboricola_ Pocock, 1903 --> http://biodiversitylibrary.org/page/19367772
_N. macrocephala_ Ausserer, 1871 --> http://biodiversitylibrary.org/page/16425461


----------



## GG11390 (May 5, 2011)

To clear this up, I found the supposedly female N.arboricola (black, hairy one) standing still on a wall at night near a rocky beach and not near any kind of nest. I took it to my vivarium with deep soil to observe its behaviour and gave it different types of insects etc. but it weakened and died few days later. I later found the trapdoor at ground level on the edge of a cliff having soft soil and upon disturbing the door, the spider came to close it and I took a few pictures. This trapdoor is classified as N.arboricola in Malta as I found on a local website even thou its not always arboreal, the real problem is the first spider but if you're sure its a nemesia too, we're close...
the picture is one I found on a local website stating its N.arboricola


----------



## Zoltan (May 5, 2011)

Can you link to the website? What is the identification based on?


----------



## GG11390 (May 5, 2011)

the website is this :http://www.maltawildplants.com/!gfx...p?species=Nemesia arboricola&ext=&type=Female

As you can see the one on the website is darker than the one I found and its stating its a female, but they are very similar. I am referring to the one I found in the trapdoor, the one having a light maroon abdomen, shown above.


----------

